# Taking A Step Forward



## ScottW (Sep 26, 2014)

It's not perfect, but it's a big step in the right direction. Will be tweaking theme over weekend and cleaning up any issues.

Also added Tapatalk which I am testing out with this post.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 27, 2014)

TapaTalk ????


----------



## ScottW (Sep 27, 2014)

Tapatalk is an iOS app that allows you to get push notifications from the form and browse this form (and many others) more easily. Although, this new software is based on responsive web design and works well on all sizes of screens including iPhones (w/o the need for Tapatalk).


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the look. It’s clean, it’s simple, a bit of freshness. I think we needed it.


----------



## jbarley (Sep 28, 2014)

I might get used to the new look, but like a lot of seniors I'm slow to accept change, and I mean any change.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, don't get too adjusted just yet since there will be some additional changes over the next week to clean things up and improve the overall appearance.


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2014)

But....

What are trophy points? How the heck did pds become a points leader on the site, since meaningful visits are few and far between?


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2014)

and how do I get occupation removed from my tag


----------



## ScottW (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know what trophy points are yet, it was calculated based on something with the import from vBulletin. You can edit your profile and remove any information you don't want on there. Just mouse over your name or click your name at top of the screen.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 29, 2014)

Trophies are based on the number of "likes" and perhaps other factors. I think the "import" just randomly made up numbers based on various criteria. Anyhow, it will have to be revised to better fit our site needs.


----------



## ora (Oct 17, 2014)

Ooooh, a new forum s/w! VBulletin was so much the default I am shocked how nice a change is. Good work scott. Will try ann drop in more with Yosemite out. 

*raises a glass to the dear memory of bobw*


----------



## pedz (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

Just stopped by to say "hello".  I got the email from Scott.

I don't visit as much simply because I don't have as many problems as I use to but I always come here first when I do get stuck.

Good luck and take care,
Perry


----------

